# Trolling Motor Recommendation



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just bought an 18' Lund Fisherman, but need to put a trolling motor on it. Can anyone with a comparable boat give me some advice as to which model and how much thrust I need? My initial thought was to get a Terrova because I love the spot lock feature, but didn't know if that was available on other models too? Thanks!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ml1987 said:


> I just bought an 18' Lund Fisherman, but need to put a trolling motor on it. Can anyone with a comparable boat give me some advice as to which model and how much thrust I need? My initial thought was to get a Terrova because I love the spot lock feature, but didn't know if that was available on other models too? Thanks!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

we need a little more info,,how often do you use the motor? I have a lund 1775 [18teen ft] has a 65# motor on it,BUT ,I only use it three or four times a yr, it does move me around with no problem[ actualy too fast.]


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - I will probably use it 10-15 times. How long of a shaft do you have on yours?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

ml1987 said:


> I just bought an 18' Lund Fisherman, but need to put a trolling motor on it. Can anyone with a comparable boat give me some advice as to which model and how much thrust I need? My initial thought was to get a Terrova because I love the spot lock feature, but didn't know if that was available on other models too? Thanks!


If you're wired for 24 volts, I'd suggest the 80# Terrova iPilot. I have a 42# PD on a much smaller rig than yours & it is only adequate. 

To determine shaft length, you'll need to measure from the top of your bow to the normal resting waterline....& then "guess" how much additional length you need to keep the prop completely submerged, allowing for porpoising in rough water. You might be into 60".


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Get the biggest you can afford, I use mine all the time , even for steering when using the kicker


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

Kwall said:


> Get the biggest you can afford, I use mine all the time , even for steering when using the kicker


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I bought a new Lund 1800 in 2007. I equipped it with the terrova 80#. I do not think that I have ever needed a bigger trolling motor. I also use it to steer when using the kicker, but at this time of year i only use it to go about 1-1.3mph trolling harnesses. I use Sears AGM batteries which run about $280 or so, but they easily last the day (8-10hrs) at this time of year. I will say that if I run the TM at 9 or 10 it trips the circuit breaker, but i usually run at a max of 7.5 or so, and that is late in the day when the batteries are starting to run down. All things considered, I think 80#/24volt is perfect. My unit is 68" from bottom of the trolling motor to the top of the minn kota, even though the exposed shaft only measures48". Hope that helps some.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am very pleased with my 80# 24v terrova ipilot with 60" shaft on my Lowe fm175 for spot locking perch and steering with 9.9 kicker all day on Lake erie. Don't get less than 60", probably 72" with 24v. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a Terrova 112 60" last year and it was the single best purchase I have ever made for fishing. I have a 20' Starcraft and it moves it at about 3.2 mph in calm water. I went with the 112 because the third battery really extends battery life. The 80 needs to run a higher setting for same speed, plus drain time. I trolled a local lake in Indiana for 8 hours yesterday and only used my Terrova. I ran 1.3-1.6 mph and after 8 hours I had 68 percent left on batteries (Sears AGMs). It was so nice to have that extra battery life and to troll a whole day with no kicker or any noise.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Powerdrive 70 v2 w/ Ipilot will save you a few hundred dollars, 60" shaft in whatever you buy. Only downside to the PD motor is it is a little more difficult to stow and deploy than the Terrova. 2nd the Diehard AGMS, they are the best batteries for the money coupled with the warranty, (3 year free replacement). Keep in mind the extra weight and space requirement of going to 36v depending on your fishing style may not be needed. For me, coupled with a good charger, I've always had enough battery to fish 6-7 hours which is about all I ever do anyway. 15 Amp Minn Kota onboard brings my batteries back in about 4 hours from 50-60% dead to full charge which is plenty fast recovery even on multiple day trips. 1995 20 ft. Lund Tyee which weighs approx. 2800 lbs fully loaded with people fuel and gear.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Go with the longer shaft. You can always run it up higher, but porpoising in rough water is annoying.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The Terrova also uses less amps at same speed as Powerdrive. Worth extra money for Terrova.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a 2001 Lund Pro-V 1800. I had a 24 volt MK AP on it. I think it had 72# of torque, 60" shaft. It did a good job, but I have used more thrust. If you can afford it, go with the 36 volt 60" terrova with ipilot, get 3 group 31 AGM batteries and a good battery charger. Always get as much troll motor as you can.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Good info guys! I am in the market for a new trolling motor as well. Do you guys know what the maximum thrust rating for a 24 volt system is?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

80 pound in MinnKota and Motor Guide


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Terrova 60"shaft, 80# thrust, I - pilot.You will be happy!


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Several trolling motors now have anchoring capability. Brand and model best determined by usage needs and connectivity to other electronics. I use mine for steering when trolling for walleye and steelhead, anchoring when perch and bluegill fishing and use both the foot pedal and keyfob, as well as a bit of everything when bass fishing. I run a 36 volt on my 20' 2" deep V aluminum. I have never ran the batteries down and have used it all day multiple times. My MG Xi5 connects to my 2 Lowrance units. I have a 60" shaft, but would prefer a 72". The Xi5 works great, except for the bluetooth foot pedal.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

What electronics are you running? Do you want to link the trolling motor to your graph network?

my recommendation would be if you run Humminbird to get an 80# I pilot Link Minn Kota Terrova.

if you run Lowrance get their Ghost or Motor Guide

if you run Garmin get their motor.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang guys. The post is from 2015. I bet he got a motor by now. It was brought back up by a scammer.


----------

